# Question on Subtank



## audiophile011 (11/4/15)

Hey guys

I recently bought myself the original Kanger Subtank, which I have been very happy with until I came across this thread:

http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/fo...btank-mini-clear-insulator-melted-my-rba.html


The insulator on my subtank is of the white material type, which seems to be one of the problem ones. My worry is not only that the insulator will melt, but in doing so ruin the tank with the foul plastic taste.

@Stroodlepuff are you at all aware of the issue? Has the supplier perhaps mentioned anything about replacement insulators?

Thanks!!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/4/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> I recently bought myself the original Kanger Subtank, which I have been very happy with until I came across this thread:
> 
> ...


Hey @audiophile011 

I have not heard anything but I will check with my supplier on Monday just to be sure


----------



## stevie g (11/4/15)

white delrin melts under high temps like dry burning coils for too long a time


----------



## wikked (11/4/15)

Mine has been fine so far. Original subtank with the white insulators. No burnt taste and nothing has melted

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (12/4/15)

wikked said:


> Mine has been fine so far. Original subtank with the white insulators. No burnt taste and nothing has melted



Same here


----------



## Derick (12/4/15)

There were some issues with the original subtanks and the insulators were replaced with better ones, have not heard of any of the new ones having issues.


----------



## audiophile011 (12/4/15)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hey @audiophile011
> 
> I have not heard anything but I will check with my supplier on Monday just to be sure



Awesome, thanks stroods!! Very, very happy with the subtank otherwise, so would gladly purchase replacements if they're available and necessary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile011 (12/4/15)

Derick said:


> There were some issues with the original subtanks and the insulators were replaced with better ones, have not heard of any of the new ones having issues.


Apparently the new ones are either clear or brown in color. Mine is the original white one. From what I can gather, it also has something to do with running "tank cracker" juices in them, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audiophile011 (12/4/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Same here





Sprint said:


> white delrin melts under high temps like dry burning coils for too long a time





wikked said:


> Mine has been fine so far. Original subtank with the white insulators. No burnt taste and nothing has melted


Yeah, I'm hoping this is the case. Melting due to dodgy liquid and/or high temps. Neither of which I need to worry about. Thanks for the responses, guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

